# What Skimmer you guys running? Considering BM Curve 7 or SWC BMK 150.



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

Seems like these are descent skimmers not sure which ones better. Its for my 120 I'm setting up.

Seen the SWC at big al's running and it was skimming up a storm.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The ROCK pump on the BM is just a 2nd gen/improved motorblock to the Atman on the SWC. Atman pumps are notorious for issues.

The Vertex Omega 150 (w/Sicce pump) would be a better choice, better support in the CDN market but @~$400+HST.

Doing this for a living, as excellent of a pricepoint those skimmers are, you will be running into issues should issues arise with the skimmer for customer support and/or replacement parts.

JM2C/E


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

Yeah thats a concern of mine, so they both have some sort of atman pump. Wondering what the replacement cost is on one of those. Or when it does fail could a different pump be configured to go in there...

Just in a little deeper than I originally thought I would be.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Whatever you do don't buy a skimmer at Big Al's, they are way overpriced. Check out Advanced Reef Aquatics in Milton, they carry great skimmers.


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> Whatever you do don't buy a skimmer at Big Al's, they are way overpriced. Check out Advanced Reef Aquatics in Milton, they carry great skimmers.


Yup they are pricey. Have a couple other shops in mind currently thanks.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i have a vertex IN-180 for my 140gal. i like it but could do with a quiter pump imo.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's the rub...Atman 2500 pumps have been discontinued (for "English market" skimmer pumps). The Sicce PSK-600 will be a suitable replacement with a cost of at least $170USD+shipping+duty+etc.

With the Vertex, Flavio @ARA and Ken @SUM have a pretty good and close relationship with the Canadian distributor and get results/info to you in a timely manner.

BA LFS has to go through head office and IF they have it in stock, you'll get it. If not...you have a loooong wait or left with an expensive and delicate door stop.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like I am in the same boat as you, Urbnrzqr. I have tried to find parts for my PS but so far no luck.
Again because of the nefarious reputation of SWC I am going to avoid them- not that they aren't good performers (illegal coral deals and patent infringements).

My choice is going to be the VERTEX- not very bad comments made and because SUM carries it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm running a CADlights pipeless skimmer rated for 100g and I can tell you it's awesome.
The next step up would be the cone skimmer
TIA-1150 2nd Generation Conic skimmer
http://www.cadlights.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=48&products_id=202
It's rated between 90g for heavy load and 150g for light load. The best part about them is they run at 5db and is by far the quietest skimmer out there.

Vertex is an awesome skimmer, if you like noise


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

Flexin5 said:


> i have a vertex IN-180 for my 140gal. i like it but could do with a quiter pump imo.


Was looking at the IN-250 but pump noise would be an issue, considering my tank would be near my home theater.



badmedicine said:


> Looks like I am in the same boat as you, Urbnrzqr. I have tried to find parts for my PS but so far no luck.
> Again because of the nefarious reputation of SWC I am going to avoid them- not that they aren't good performers (illegal coral deals and patent infringements).
> 
> My choice is going to be the VERTEX- not very bad comments made and because SUM carries it.


Actually I haven't picked up a skimmer yet,it was just being brought to my attention that replacement of the unreliable atman pump would be an issue.

I think SUM has %20 off on there vertex IN-250 currently.


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

tried many skimmers.got myself a curve 7.love it ,quiet and performs very well.
I find its very well built easy to setup

vic


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Running one(Curve 7) myself. Quite satisfied.


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

how often do you wash the cup on the curve 7.
im finding it performs really well with dirty cup.
i let it get really dirty say 1 1/2 weeks.i get about 3 -4 cups of skimmate
dark tea colored with chunks
starts off light colored then by 1 1/2 weeks its black

vic


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

...Actually I haven't picked up a skimmer yet,it was just being brought to my attention that replacement of the unreliable atman pump would be an issue. 

So there are still skimmers out there that have the atman pump still? I thought that they were all the SICCE style pump. Oh man!!!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I usually clean it every 3-4 days at most. Skimate is usually medium brown. The longer you leave it to clean, the darker the skimate will get, as much due to evaporation, as anything else.

Re pumps:- I'm pretty sure goreef could get replacements pumps, if not they are available from the US for $75.


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

badmedicine said:


> ...Actually I haven't picked up a skimmer yet,it was just being brought to my attention that replacement of the unreliable atman pump would be an issue.
> 
> So there are still skimmers out there that have the atman pump still? I thought that they were all the SICCE style pump. Oh man!!!


Looks like I might be holding on till I get a deal on something and actually might be skimmerless during the first month of my system running.


----------

